# route to Interlaken



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

hi folks

Going to Interlaken Swis for hols....

Looking at going Luxembourg / Germany enroute down.. can anyone recommend good stop over in Germany on way down somewhere halfway ish for a couple of days..

We have small children and grandparents following in another van...

merci..

Gareth


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

If you're going Dover/Calais then Metz or Nancy is a good halfway stopover.

But I've only gone that way by motorbike. Other times has been by bike or car via Le Havre and we've gone through the middle of France. 

Several times I've done Andermatt (another 100miles further ) back to both Calais and Le Havre in one hit by bike, but I cruise at double a motorhome :twisted:


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Camping Bissen in Luxembourg is a nice spot. It's a bit off your route in that it's between Bastogne and Ettelbruck, so best to go cross-country from Namur (it's dual carriageway as far as Bastogne) - however, it's a reasonable drive from the channel ports.

Another option, depending on how far you want to go into Germany, is Rudesheim. That's a longer drive from the ports though.

Paul


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

We have used this one:

http://www.campingbertrix.be/

It is in southern Belgium not far from the Luxembourg border.


----------



## muddibootz (Feb 1, 2007)

We stayed here on our way to Switzerland a couple of weeks ago and will stop again. €7 per night and €0.50 per Kwh. Nice spot with a walk along the river into Saarburg which is lovely.

http://www.reisemobilpark-saarburg.de/


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

As Paul (Rosbotham) said, Camping Rudesheim is a great place. There is also a great Stell Plaza at Bingen across the river that is more like a Small campsite. The owner Frank is very helpful.

There are ferries from Bingen to Rudesheim which cost about 6 Euros. Think they run about every 15 mins.

Plenty to do and a great outdoor pool complex at the Rudesheim Campsite. Across the river there is a great swimming pool complex called Rheinwelle about 10mins outside Bingen.

http://www.rheinwelle-wasserwelt.de/Badewelt.9.0.html


----------



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions..

I think Saarburg looks ideal. Just about half way according to the 

Viamichelin website and cheap too !!

Keep the info coming 

Gareth


----------

